

TeleHash: Distributed JSON Peering Protocol - bootload
http://telehash.org/#about

======
jrockway
I'll admit that I only clicked through because the S was in a weird font.

~~~
bootload
_"... I only clicked through because the S was in a weird font. ..."_

A font to bring out the _metal fans_ \- I got this post reading _"The havoc
the XML purists wrought"_ ~
[http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/05/19/theHavocTheXmlPu...](http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/05/19/theHavocTheXmlPuristsWroug.html)
Dave talking about Jeremie Miller and his new protocol and it relates to this
HN post ~ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1360756>

------
tlack
It's a great idea but I feel like this protocol is a bit more heavy than it
needs to be.

~~~
grayrest
Care to expound on that?

~~~
tlack
The idea of using JSON in a very informal, global messaging system is a really
strong one. Messaging is huge these days but pub/sub systems still aren't as
commoditized as they should be.

However, Telehash's reliance on UDP means we'll still be worrying about
whether or not our message made it. Its' confusing lexicon (telex? dial?
listen?) is unnecessary for simple cases.

Telehash should be simpler and closer to HTTP.

tldr: we spend too much time writing pub/sub systems that talk JSON, but this
is too much to learn.

~~~
catch23
maybe they used udp for speed and for udp hole punching over firewalls.

~~~
adulau
If you want to use the protocol within a browser, there is no standard
(included by default in the browser) UDP socket interface accessible from js.
Nice to use JSON but I'm still wondering how they could use UDP from the
Browser? using "faked" DNS queries to generate UDP traffic?

~~~
tlack
There's a reason most of the world uses TCP.. even for things that sound ideal
for UDP.

~~~
agentultra
When you've got a hammer...

TCP isn't ideal for everything. Ad-hoc networking and broadcast streaming
being just two.

There's a reason why UDP was invented.

~~~
jrockway
_There's a reason why UDP was invented._

And that reason was not sending time-insensitive text messages.

------
pohl
Feels like JXTA with JSON in the place of XML.

------
cmars232
node.js needs UDP.

~~~
mahmud
UDP over SOAP. Reliability of SOAP + speed of UDP ~

~~~
cracki
yeah, right...

~~~
mahmud
I thought ~ was the universal mark of sarcasm :-/

